# HEAT TIED LEADERS



## CLIMBNUTT (Jan 2, 2003)

Hello all - I'm wondering if anyone here has seen or heard of a new plastic coated wire leader material that you wrap around a few times and tie it off by means of a small flame untill melted -looking for the name of this stuff if anyone can help,thanks


----------



## CLIMBNUTT (Jan 2, 2003)

Just went to the tackle store- This stuff turns out to be Berkly "Steelon" leader material,regular nylon coated wire as far as I can see.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I asked my buddy who's a musky fanatic, and here's what he replied:



> It's called Surflon, its a nylon coated wire which is used for fly fishing
> and is good leader material, I use it for pike leaders on my tip ups in the
> winter, and if I do any fly fishing for skees or pike this is what I would
> use for a tippet... A company called American Fishing Products makes it,
> ...


Hope this helps.


----------



## CLIMBNUTT (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks for the info -I went out and bought a roll of the 15 lb steelon last night and tied them by crimping connector sleeves instead of the heat method.The finished leaders are extremely supple and in my own opinion easier to tie than wrapping and heating.Now if I could just find the time to use them..........


----------

